# [SOLVED]gnome not starting in kernel series 4.14.X

## papandreoos

i tried all the kernels in this series.

the .config file is exactly the same as in the 4.13.15 kernel (which in it everything working including gnome of course).

in the 4.14.X kernels, the text in the boot process is big (like in the old days of DOS) in contrast to kernel 4.13.15 which in it the text is smaller and nicer.

also in the latest kernel (4.14.4 which i compiled today) i get this message at the end of the boot process:

```
X (334) used greatest stack depth: 12560 bytes left
```

then everything is just stopped.

X (gnome)  not strating and i stuck there.

so every time i revert back to kernel 4.13.15 which works great.

if you need more information ( i don't know where to look) please tell me.Last edited by papandreoos on Sun Dec 24, 2017 5:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## eccerr0r

Probably one of the configurations changed and no longer is being properly set to get into graphics mode (KMS).  Go through menuconfig and ensure all the correct options are set.

The warning you got is "normal" with stack depth debug turned on, usually you can safely ignore this.  However there may be more useful debug messages in /var/log/Xorg.0.log .

Else you may need to post your .config somewhere and your lspci information to indicate what hardware you have and how you were intending to configure it (whether you were using a closed source driver or ???).

----------

## papandreoos

EDIT in the buttom.

i eselect again 4.14.4 and get into menuconfig.

i think everything is set well.

i look at those articles:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Radeon#Kernel

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Xorg/Guide#Installation

and on the kernel settings and everything (i think) is set in my .config as it should.

i have radeon HD 2400 pro.

here is my .config:

https://pastebin.com/w1nezQAH

and this is my lspci:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82P965/G965 Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82P965/G965 PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev f2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801HB/HR (ICH8/R) LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) 4 port SATA Controller [IDE mode] (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801HR/HO/HH (ICH8R/DO/DH) 2 port SATA Controller [IDE mode] (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV610 [Radeon HD 2400 PRO]

01:00.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV610 HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 2350 PRO / 2400 PRO/XT / HD 3410]

03:00.0 USB controller: Renesas Technology Corp. uPD720202 USB 3.0 Host Controller (rev 02)

04:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technology Corp. JMB363 SATA/IDE Controller (rev 02)

04:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technology Corp. JMB363 SATA/IDE Controller (rev 02)

05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 14)

06:00.0 Multimedia audio controller: C-Media Electronics Inc CMI8738/CMI8768 PCI Audio (rev 10)

06:02.0 USB controller: NEC Corporation OHCI USB Controller (rev 43)

06:02.1 USB controller: NEC Corporation OHCI USB Controller (rev 43)

06:02.2 USB controller: NEC Corporation uPD72010x USB 2.0 Controller (rev 04)

```

thank you  :Smile: 

[EDIT]

here is the end of the log file of xorg:

```
[    15.267] (II) modesetting: Driver for Modesetting Kernel Drivers: kms

[    15.268] (II) [KMS] drm report modesetting isn't supported.

[    15.268] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory

[    15.268] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for modesetting

[    15.268] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory

[    15.268] (EE) Screen 0 deleted because of no matching config section.

[    15.268] (II) UnloadModule: "radeon"

[    15.268] (EE) Screen 0 deleted because of no matching config section.

[    15.268] (II) UnloadModule: "modesetting"

[    15.268] (EE) Device(s) detected, but none match those in the config file.

[    15.268] (EE) 

Fatal server error:

[    15.268] (EE) no screens found(EE) 

[    15.268] (EE) 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

[    15.268] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[    15.268] (EE) 

[    15.268] (EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.

```

i'm using the open source radeon driver

----------

## papandreoos

do i need to enable DRM_KMS_CMA_HELPER?

it is now sets to =n

it is the only kms search in my kernel that sets to =n

the problem is i can't find the actual (in make menuconfig) place to set it to =y

----------

## limn

Torvalds has declared this release “painful”

 *Linus wrote:*   

> "Don't get me wrong - things don't look bad, but I hate it when I find issues during the merge window that I feel should have been noticed before the code made it to me, and it happened a few times this release,"
> 
> "So 4.14 is getting some very core new functionality"
> 
> 

 

Have yet to compile a stable 4.14.X kernel on an x86.

----------

## ZeuZ_NG

Could you please tell us if /dev/dri/card0 exists? And if such, what permissions does it have?

Also, Xorg is reporting that somehow KMS is not available..

But taking a look at your config file I can't find the issue at first glance.

Have you tried copying the old config file and making oldconfig then compiling the kernel again? Perhaps you missed something if you manually reconfigured it

----------

## papandreoos

 *ZeuZ_NG wrote:*   

> Could you please tell us if /dev/dri/card0 exists? And if such, what permissions does it have?
> 
> Also, Xorg is reporting that somehow KMS is not available..
> 
> But taking a look at your config file I can't find the issue at first glance.
> ...

 

yes, /dev/dri/card0 exist on my system.

```
crw-rw----+ 1 root video 226, 0 Dec  6 03:08 /dev/dri/card0
```

(of course now i'm on kernel 4.13.15 and not the 4.14.x)

yes, i have tried to copy the old .config from an old kernel.

every upgrade of the kernel i copy the .config from the old kernel to the new one.

then i do make olddefconfig.

when i first compile 4.14.0 and it didn't work i thought something in my .config is wrong so i copy the .config from an older kernel in my system and it also didn't solve the issue.

----------

## papandreoos

UPDATE:

today i tried kernel 4.14.7 but now with new .config,

using the 

```
make defconfig
```

problem still the same as before.

reverted back to 4.13.16, the latest kernel that works on my machine.

----------

## Hu

Please answer ZeuZ_NG's question as seen when running the bad kernel.

----------

## papandreoos

 *Hu wrote:*   

> Please answer ZeuZ_NG's question as seen when running the bad kernel.

 

this question?

 *Quote:*   

> Could you please tell us if /dev/dri/card0 exists? And if such, what permissions does it have? 

 

i don't know how to do it.

i do not have a command line when it stops.

i can't get into my user...

----------

## papandreoos

OK i just pressed CTRL ALT F2 and then moved to different terminal  :Smile: 

and the answer is that i do not have /dev/dri/card0.

there is NOTHING in /dev/dri/

----------

## papandreoos

with the help of #gentoo (grknight especially  :Smile: ) problem solved.

the problem was that the new linux-firmware was added new files and i used savedconfig USE flag which didn't used those new files that are needed in kernel series 4.14.x

so first step was to change CONFIG_DRM_RADEON from =y to =m (because we don't know what are the new files my video card need).

then i compiled the kernel and installed it.

then i disable savedconfig USE flag and then i remerge linux-firmware.

now gnome is running without a problem.

but i also found that the new files my card (radeon HD 2400 Pro) need are:

```
RV610_pfp.bin

RV610_me.bin

```

before kernel 4.14.x i just needed the files:

```
R600_rlc.bin  

R600_uvd.bin
```

to build into the kernel (CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=y) and everything worked fine.

now in kernel 4.14.x i need to build into the kernel those 2 more files (from above).

so i added those files into the kernel firmware configuration, compiled the kernel and it also working!

so now i can again use my savedconfig USE flag again.

just changed it to uncomment those 2 more files...

----------

